# I Love ssbbw



## neo fa bbw ssbbw (Mar 26, 2006)

Iam new
hi 

iam man love ssbbw and iam admirator of big womans and love and respect 

and i seek and search of love i need love 

hi @+

néo:eat2:


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 26, 2006)

neo fa bbw ssbbw said:


> Iam new
> hi
> iam man love ssbbw and iam admirator of big womans and love and respect
> and i seek and search of love i need love
> ...



*Oh my goddness.....where do I start!? 

All I should say is.....Welcome to the board neo.  *


----------



## neo fa bbw ssbbw (Mar 26, 2006)

cool dimensions its the best forum bbw ssbbw

bigg kiss

and i seek chat pearhaps +++with an ssbbw ....:wubu:


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 26, 2006)

Wilkommen in der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to the club!


----------

